

Show HN: Only funny Images from Reddit - my mid-week project - dholowiski
http://imgonly.info

======
dholowiski
This was my ruby on rails mid-week project coded in two evenings. It just
grabs imgurl.com links from the Reddit RSS, chaches the thumbnail locally and
displays a grid of links. Simple Stupid Fun.

------
mooism2
1\. No, that's not why I visit Reddit.

2\. In any case, this is HN, not Reddit.

3\. Images only? Oh dear, this is just going to be a site full of cat photos /
American newsreaders showing their boobs / etc, isn't it?

Lucky for you I click through to read the comment instead of flagging the
link.

4\. Oh, you're showing us something you did in a couple of nights? That's
different then. Well done, have a karma point.

